# Ron Artest to Greece?



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Link


> -Ron Artest as a willing and interested free agent target for both Greek powerhouses this summer, Olympiacos and Panathinaikos, granted he does not find a superior NBA offer on the free agent market.


----------

